# Baby Mini Rex!!



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Feb 12, 2010)

So I'm sorry I didn't update the day of, but I just kept forgetting.  

Anyway, Sage had 4 kits, one is a peanut, but he is still thriving!! I'm not sure how much longer s/he will make it though. 

Chancey didn't take once again, so we are going to try one last time, and hopefully she will take.  Prayers!! 

We will get pictures of them today! They have lots of fuzz, and full tummies and they are just waiting to be shown to all of you!  

Emily


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 12, 2010)

I am biting my nails in anticipation.....


----------



## irishbunny (Feb 13, 2010)

Yay! Congrats! When were they born? Can't wait for pictures!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Feb 13, 2010)

Hehe.  

Grace, they were born last Sunday.  So they are 6 days old today. 

We gave the little peanut some milk replacer last night, and he's still fighting. He's about 3x smaller than the other three.  

I will get some pics of them up today!!  

Emily


----------



## irishbunny (Feb 13, 2010)

Yay! Can't wait, sorry about the little peanut though


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanks Grace.  
It sucks, but not much we can do except try and see if it makes it. He's the only one who doesn't have a ping-pong belly, which is why we gave him some milk replacer. Didn't do much, but at least he got a little something in his stomach. 

Emily


----------



## paul2641 (Feb 13, 2010)

Oh congrats on the babies!


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 14, 2010)

Good luck - don't forget to share pictures soon.


----------



## introoder (Feb 14, 2010)

dknbjlsdfasda;a

Why are the pictures not posted yet? RAWR.

LOL.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Feb 14, 2010)

Lol. I will get the pictures up today!! 

They are all on my sister's camera/computer. So I will have her upload them when she gets home from babysitting. 

Emily


----------



## introoder (Feb 14, 2010)

*thumps*

Two days late, missy. You promised them on the 12th!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Feb 14, 2010)

Lol I know!! 

I saw that my sister uploaded pics to facebook.. I will copy them and put them here.  

Emily


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Feb 14, 2010)

Kinda blurry. These are just two of the four.  6 days old in these pics. 1 week old today. 

Emily


----------



## introoder (Feb 14, 2010)

OHMAIGOSH CUTE.
I wanna seeee them irl! 

You planning on keeping them, or selling them?


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 14, 2010)

More PICS -more PICS -more PICS!!!! lol


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Feb 14, 2010)

We aren't going to keep them, nope. We will be showing them though, but otherwise they'll be finding new show/4-H homes! 

Emily


----------



## wooly_queen (Feb 14, 2010)

Awwwww. They are cuties.


----------



## BSAR (Feb 15, 2010)

Hey everyone! I am uploading new pics to my comp so I will have some new pics up pretty soon!


----------



## BSAR (Feb 15, 2010)

Tons of baby pics! They are eight days old today!! I did a little photoshoot with them. 

*




*

*



*





















And the little runt. I have a comparison photo somewhere, I'll have to get it uploaded to Photobucket. The little guy doesn't get any milk from mamma so we are handfeeding him, he's a fighter but we don't know how much longer he'll make it.


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 15, 2010)

OMG I love the photo shoot adorable...and there is a big difference with the size of the runt wow good luck!!!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Feb 16, 2010)

Thank you Denise.  

Yes, the little runt is very very small. It looks like his teeth are messed up...not sure why it could be..? 

This morning we could not locate him in the nestbox, so if he passed away we are thinking that Sage might have ate the remains. We didn't have much time to look since we had to finish feeding and head off for school. I only hope that he's not suffering or didn't suffer. 

Emily


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 17, 2010)

WOW Emily does that happen a lot...mom clean up the remains?? Is that hard on you or r u used to it??


----------



## FallingStar (Feb 17, 2010)

They're adorable Em 
I can't wait to come over again sometime soon and see the little buggers when their eyes are open! 
How's the runt (or peanut?) doing?


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Feb 17, 2010)

Denise, I'm not sure if it's a normal thing... 

We did find the runt dead in the back of the nestbox yesterday afternoon. It's a little hard when we find them dead, because we want them to be healthy, etc.... but it's all apart of breeding.  

I sexed the little guys today and I think that there are two boys and a girl, however, once they are 3 weeks old and I can tell more better, then I will confirm this. lol. 

One baby has it's eyes open and the other two have theirs open just a tad. Hopefully they'll all be open tomorrow!! 

Emily


----------



## fuzz16 (Feb 17, 2010)

sorry about the peanut. 

but i am so glad the other 3 are healthy and doing well


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks Brenda.  

And Megan, just saw your comment about wanting to see them! lol. Are you going to be showing at the Spring Youth Fair in May in Chehalis by chance? If so, we might be showing which ever kits we still have.  

Emily


----------



## introoder (Feb 17, 2010)

Oooh. Yeah. I'll be there, for sure. =D My babies will be ready, too. Yaaay!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Feb 17, 2010)

Awesome.  Are you showing them? 

Emily


----------



## Happi Bun (Feb 17, 2010)

Gorgeous pictures and babies! :inlove:


----------



## introoder (Feb 17, 2010)

Type? hell yeah. Might as well.


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 18, 2010)

Sorry about the loss, but i guess it is for the best...WE NEED MORE PICS!!!! lol


----------



## FallingStar (Feb 19, 2010)

Awh, I wish that little runt would of made it. 
He/she made it a long time though, I was surprised at how long it survived.

C'mon! We wants pictures!  Haha.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm surprised at how long it survived, too. I think if we hadn't fed it, then it wouldn't have made it as long as it did. 

We took loads of pics today of the babies!! So we will be getting those up very soon! 

All of the babies have their eyes open today!  They are very energetic, too. Next time we bring them up we are going to put them in the playpen, because they are getting fast and curious. lol. 

Emily


----------



## introoder (Feb 19, 2010)

XP They're a day older then mine, so I suspect mine should have them open tomorrow then. One of them already does. LOL.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Feb 19, 2010)

They probably will! 
Just gotta watch 'em. 
One of the babies' had his eye closed and it was a little crusty so I took a warm washcloth and put it on his eye. After a couple minutes it was open and I bet he could see a lot better!! 

Emily


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Feb 20, 2010)

Here are pictures of the babies!! 

They are 12 days old today. 





Two of the cuties sittin' in the wooden box we use to bring them up to the house.  This way fur/shavings/hay doesn't get all over the house from bringing up their nestbox. 




All three of them! We think the sexes are as follows:Pink: Girl; Orange: Boy; Green: Boy. 

Sexes will be confirmed at 3 weeks of age! It's still a little bit tricky to be sure right now... but my hopefully my guesses are correct! 




Cuddlin' together!




Cute little face!











These are just some of the good ones we got today! They're not all uploaded yet, so once Amanda gets the rest uploaded on Photobucket, then I will put them here! 

Emily


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Feb 20, 2010)

More pics!! 
















I love this picture!! 



Baby Bunny-Pile!!


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 20, 2010)

I think I'm in love...so beautiful.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 20, 2010)

How precious are they?! I just love watching them grow, so cute.:inlove:


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 20, 2010)

LOVE them sooo sooo cute


----------



## FallingStar (Mar 1, 2010)

They are so darn cute! :bunnyheart:

Where are the newer pictures of the little guys and gals? I know they've doubled in cuteness since these pictures, since I saw them today!  Haha.


----------



## introoder (Mar 1, 2010)

I just noticed. i love how sleek they are. Mine are all just.. Fluff balls. LOL.


----------

